
Ask HN: Document management - pellibr
Hey guys, I&#x27;m a lawyer and I find difficult to manage my files. Not the organization of the files management, but the problem is relate one case to another. I have everything in my head, so when I have a case &quot;X&quot; I can easily relate to cases &quot;Y&quot; and &quot;Z&quot; and start working from them, or even discard that and start from case &quot;D&quot; or zero. In the beginning&#x2F;end of the case.<p>But with my new associates they don&#x27;t have &quot;my mind&quot; as database and struggle to start the jobs and they do the job from scratch,  searching in the legal systems without knowing most of the job is already done in our files.<p>I use Dropbox and MSword to store and make the documents (check example below).my Dropbox files: dp&#x2F;client_name(client_number)&#x2F;PI.docx (the name is always the same depending of the process phase)
I use Google Sheets to organize the process but it&#x27;s imitated to 2 fields (subject and description) so you must read the document to know if it&#x27;s realated; 
I use Atlassian for Knowledge Database, but only general rules, not specific cases or files. 
I do not use management systems and I don&#x27;t want to use.<p>I would like a solution inside Dropbox, Windows or Google Sheets, with my current files, automated. But if it&#x27;s not possible I upload&#x2F;server. As alternative, to manually sort them, I can imagine a tree style and hashtags to help finding them:<p>&#x2F;subject: labor_law[+]
    &#x2F;house_working [+]
       &#x2F;starting
         Case001.docx #labor_law; #home_working; #company; #details1; #details2; #details3; 
         Case002.docx #
         Case003.docx
       &#x2F;hearing
       &#x2F;appeal
         Apeal001.docx #court_x #appeal_favorable #especific_case_arguments
       &#x2F;case_studies
    &#x2F;accidents 
       &#x2F;starting
   &#x2F;contracts
       &#x2F;
   &#x2F;other<p>I&#x27;m sorry if this is a stupid question, but I made a huge effort to find a a solution but I coudn&#x27;t, I love hackernews, read everyday, I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s an easy solution out there that I cannot see. Thanks!
======
c-smile
Check my Sciter Notes application
([https://notes.sciter.com](https://notes.sciter.com)).

Essentially it is a personal database and management system for your
documents. You can store there all your documents in different thematic
notebooks. Assigning keywords to your document you can make hierarchies and
cross-links between different documents.

Notes stored in HTML format so you can copy paste info there as from as to MS
Word/Excel, Google Docs, etc.

As publish those documents on sites if needed (another my app [https://html-
notepad.com](https://html-notepad.com) may help with that).

The document database can be stored as on your hard drive as on DropBox as on
other Drives.

------
vfulco2
I really appreciate your candor and open question. I have similar issues
organizing my clients for a professional services business (think editing
resumes, creating LinkedIn Profiles, interview coaching, etc.) The timing and
short/long duration of engagements makes it tough to manage and I have to do a
lot more in MS Word since that is what employers / headhunters demand. Using
Trello and Box for now but think there are better solutions.

------
usefyi
Hi! We built something that can help you :) you can check it out here:
[https://usefyi.com](https://usefyi.com)

------
Dnguyen
Something like Wikipedia?

